# Old Quickmill Monza grinder



## goatpebble (Feb 3, 2014)

This is my first post, so forgive me if I have posted in the wrong section.

I have been living with an old Braun blade grinder, and a newish Krups burr grinder. I have been using the blade grinder for filter coffee and French press, and the Krups for the moka. I don't yet own an espresso machine. I am fully aware of the limitations of both grinders.

I have probably done something rather stupid. I bought an old Quickmill Omre Monza grinder from my neighbour. It's a bulk grinder, with a sprung bag holder. I think I am seriously out of my depth with this!

I took the front off, to access the burrs, cleaned as much as I could, and put it back together. The first grind was certainly in a very different league from anything I have used before, but really, I don't know what I am doing.

Having said that, it was the best French press pot of coffee I have ever had. So what should I do now? Get rid and move on?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hello

its only stupid if it doesn't work and you over paid for it so....

what did you pay for it ?







. I believe there are different models of this grinder with different burrs..

is there a model number anywhere or perhaps post a pic ?


----------



## goatpebble (Feb 3, 2014)

Underneath the base there a plastic label with two numbers:

tipo 0401

no. 1021

The burrs are large, approx 85mm in diameter. The body of the machine is chromed. The hopper is very conical in shape, and still has its magnet. At the moment there is a very limited range of adjustment, as I have not yet worked out how to take apart and clean the control.

It's a very big machine, 74cm to the top of the hopper. There is a key on the front, and I have no idea what this is for.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think we need the help of Coffee chap here to identify, as I'm havent got a scooby

Does it look like this?

View attachment 5404


----------



## goatpebble (Feb 3, 2014)

That's it! Thank you very much!

The one pictured seems to have lost its chrome at the front. Mine is still quite shiny. As you can see in the picture, the motor assembly is horizontal, with the burrs set directly above the bag holder. It's very, very quiet, almost silent.

I probably paid too much, but having said that it cost not much more than the plasticky Krups, and the money is going to a local charity. Given the amount of teasing I have received from my friends, I suspect that they are finding it very good value, mirth wise...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This is a really good deli grinder, and if. You paid Krupp money for it then you have a bargain. To get to the mechanism and burrs you need to remove the whole of the burr carrier assembly from the main body, it all comes apart from there, they are not too difficult to take apart and clean, the adjustment will just need a food decaking and then light grease and re assembly.


----------



## goatpebble (Feb 3, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> This is a really good deli grinder, and if. You paid Krupp money for it then you have a bargain. To get to the mechanism and burrs you need to remove the whole of the burr carrier assembly from the main body, it all comes apart from there, they are not too difficult to take apart and clean, the adjustment will just need a food decaking and then light grease and re assembly.


Thank you. I have a few questions, if you don't mind!

Firstly, how do I access the adjustment? I have already taken off the front (with the fixed burr inside)

There's a lock and key on the front. What does this do?

Thank you again.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I would guess that the lock stops people messing with the grind settings, most of this type of grinder have a screw in the centre of the adjustment dial to remove the adjustment mechanism, be careful when you remove it as there may be a small ball bearing in there that is easily lost!


----------



## goatpebble (Feb 3, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I would guess that the lock stops people messing with the grind settings, most of this type of grinder have a screw in the centre of the adjustment dial to remove the adjustment mechanism, be careful when you remove it as there may be a small ball bearing in there that is easily lost!


The front of the dial is chromed and flat, no screw. There's a small grub screw, in a slot, underneath the burr carrier.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Based on what Coffeechap said I would suggest that the lock is where your inability to access a wide range of grind settings comes from, maybe ask your neighbour is he has the key or alternatively take it to a locksmiths and see if they can sort a key or pick the lock for you.


----------



## goatpebble (Feb 3, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Based on what Coffeechap said I would suggest that the lock is where your inability to access a wide range of grind settings comes from, maybe ask your neighbour is he has the key or alternatively take it to a locksmiths and see if they can sort a key or pick the lock for you.


On further examination the lock appears to prevent the the hopper from being removed. I have the key, and it operates a very simple latch, i.e a slot in the hopper base. Most odd! The hopper base itself is rather firmly wedged in

The problem at the moment is the adjustment. It's almost totally stuck, and I can't work out how to take it apart.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Can you take some detailed photos and post them up here so we have a better idea of what you are dealing with? Even phone camera ones would do.


----------



## goatpebble (Feb 3, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Can you take some detailed photos and post them up here so we have a better idea of what you are dealing with? Even phone camera ones would do.


No camera or phone at the moment, but I will borrow my neighbour's camera tomorrow. The front burr assembly looks so simple it really does need pictures.

It's like a mincer, with a central augur/spindle carrying the beans to the 85mm burrs. The only visible screws are the ones holding the burr to its cast brass carrier, and a small grub screw that seems to hold this brass carrier in position.

Hopefully picture will clarify things!


----------

